# Trade work for tools?



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I did a couple of times. 
Worked for a woman where plumber came in and cut out a trench in her concrete floor and set the new pipe in, said he would be back tomorrow. Never showed up. The woman called for 2 months and finally he sent some men out who half assed the job because they were teed off because they were not getting paid. Finally the woman took the man to court for not finishing. The contractor had left 2 of his electric sewer snakes and a Milwaukee hammer drill there. The judge awarded her and gave her a court signed paper stating she now owned the equipment due to the contractor not showing up for court. Finished the job, made some money and got some equipment.

Fixed a sewer line for an 80ish year old woman and saw a 3/4" hand snake in the basement, offered to buy it from her, she told me I could have it for free.

Anyone else obtained equipment in trade for work?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

The guy up the street is a Mac tools dealer, he has left his hose connected to his FF sillcock four years in a row now, he pays in tools at a two for one rate, two dollars in tools for a dollar of cash. The Snap On dealer two streets over is remodeling his entire house, and offers the same deal.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I have worked for many older gals who have lost their spouse, who have contributed tools to my business,bless their hearts!Most of the stuff you can't use but it makes them feel good to give it,so I try to receive it in the spirit it is given.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*got from a woman*

I did a job at the first of the year and got some Tube socks + payment :laughing:
But no tools yet! I use the socks every day though.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Better tools than some things I have heard of plumbers trading work for.

No, I never did. Had a couple of offers in my younger years though.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

we done a job for a Bosnian guy and when we got done he had the biggest buffet you ever saw! And on top of that he gave us all a bag which contained new socks, under wear and tee shirts. BTW, The Bosnian food? It was excellent!

.22 I never either. I heard it was against the law to do that so I never tried, plus I would fear they would blackmail me!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Gotten a few tips if you know what i mean:laughing: Na have had a few people slip some cash in my hand on top of their bill. Its all about PR. If you just talk to the customers and explain to them what is going on they will appreciate it, even if they have no clue..... I get calls on my work phone all the time, people who want me to come work on their plumbing. The rest of the guys I work with are in and out without talking to the customers.... Thats not my style


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

im finishing my basement right now and have not paid a dime its all trade work......i might have to pay a few bucks for carpet though......as for tools i traded a job with a basment water proofer for some dry core bits that have never been used.......


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I had a GC who owed me some money and accepted an Emglo air compressor, 2 Stanley Bostitch nailguns, some air hose and a staple gun. Worked out good.


----------

